
Ask HN: How many WPM can you type, and what do you do for work? - LearnerHerzog
I just feel like gaining some perspective on what kinds of typists frequent hacker news.<p>And, what did you do to improve your speed?<p>There are various kinds of typing tests online but here is a basic one we can refer to:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;10fastfingers.com&#x2F;typing-test&#x2F;english<p>I am hovering around 58 WPM on a good run without errors— I&#x27;m a web developer.<p>If this question is not within the rules, let me know. I am, still, sort of new here.
======
leed25d
I scored 23 wpm, 113 cpm here [https://typing-speed-
test.aoeu.eu/](https://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/). I am a programmer.

------
Grasshoppeh
eh why not this could be fun, did one run with no errors total of 64 wpm.

background: novice/intermediate programmer/It guy, with some data entry
experience.

Do not often push myself that fast while programming so, probably half that
while doing so??

